# الاعراس عبر بلدان العالم ......ادخل واتعرف !!!!!!!!!



## rana1981 (25 مايو 2010)

* الأعراس الفلسطينية

طبعا لازم قاعة ...
مش مهم بفندق بنادي بالشارع
المهم قاعة...
وطبعا
بيبدأ العرس ومش مختلط ... وكل البنات لابسين أحمر أو ذهبي أوفضي .... ودايما يتصير طوشة على الكيك فلانة اخذت وفلانة زعلت عشان ماضيفوها ... يعني قصة وسلامة قيمتها.... وفي الحالتين ما وحدة بتطلع الا ومعها انتقادات عن كل الموجودات...
وخمسين أم بتلف عالطاولات بتدور على عروس للنضوة ابنها...
واذا مالقت عروس بالعرس بس تروح عالبيت بتحضر فيديو العرس مرتين وعشرة عشان تتأكد انو ما نسيتلها بنت متخبية تحت الكرسي ما شافتها
وفجأة بيدخل العريس وأبوه وأخوانه واولاد عمه
واولاد خاله وكم واحد من
اصحابه الصيع .... وكلهم لابسين بدلات الشغل ..وهات اللي يطلعهم لآخر العرس...
------------ --------- -

الأعراس اللبنانية :

ألف بنت وخمسين شاب .....

الشباب بدل من دون ربطة ....
والقميص مفتوح وسلسال ذهب ....
والعروس أكتر وحدة بترقص بالعرس...

العريس بيرقص مع صاحبته .... والعروس مع أخوه
وإم العروس مع خاله ... والحياة حلوة ...
------------ --------- -

الأعراس السورية :
العرس صغير .على الأقل200 شخص لأنه ما لحقوا وعاملينها عالديق لا تواخزونا...
وطبعا كل العرس شباب وصبايا ...وعلى كيفك
الجينز .... والبنات اللي بكونوا شادين الهمة بالرقص هنن من طرف العريس .....تارة من أهله
وتارة صاحباته...
البوفيه عالقد ... ولازم سيارة الزفه بي ام...

ومن أول العرس لآخره دبكة علوش ..
------------ --------- --
أعراس الامارات :
عرس الرجال مثل العزا بالأردن
رجال وجالسين
وعلى مسا الخير أبو محمد وعلى اهلا وسهلا ومرحبتين
بس الفرق انه في واحد لابس عباية مستعيرها ..... وطبعا الكل صايم يومين عشان في عشا ..

عرس الحريم شبيه الحفلات التنكرية اللي بنشوفها  عالتلفزيون ......
وطبعا لو نزل مطر عليهم بتصير الأرض كلها ألوان الطيف ....
------------ --------- -------

أعراس الأردن :
كانك داخل على عزا الكل مكشر
وما بتشوف سنهم غير على منسف
خمسين طاولة ... كل طاولة عليها خمس رجال ... ومناسف اللحم  قدامهم محطوط عليهم راس بلدي
واللحم الي عل منسف الله اعلم
استرالي ولا بلغاري
 ...
وشررررب يا ولد...
غير الطخ الي شغال عن جنب وطرف ...

واللـه يهدى بالهم قبل ما يذبحولهم حدا ...

عشان بعد العرس ما ينشغلو بعطوة وجاهات.....

مع إن البعض بيتمنى هيك يصير عشان ياكلولهم منسف  مرة ثانية
والله لا يورجيكم ام العريس لابسه المدرقه السودا ومو عاجبها لا العروس ولا اهلها

------------ --------- ----
أعراس المصريين :
الكل بيرقص والشهادة كل بناتهم خبرة ... لكن لازم يجيبولهم رقاصة وقشطة يا معلم ... وما بتسمع غير الزغاريت وعقبالك يا فاروووق ، والله يخليك يا معلم ......
والعرس إما بنادي الماء والكهرباء او النادي السياحي ... وبس لما سكروهم عزف المصريون عن الزواج ...
------------ --------- ----
أعراس السعوديين :
خيمة كبييييييييييييرة او قاعه كبييييييييييييييييييييرة ... فيها ألف واحد لابسين عبايات .... وكل واحد شايل سيف ومفكر حاله نمر بن عدوان
وبعد هيك بتبدا الحرب مع الرز واللحمة
والله لا يورجيك
الدهن للكوع - والرز للركب
وخير اللـه واجد
------------ --------- ---
اعراس السودانيين:
العريس طبعا غافي ، والعروسه بتريح شوي ، والمعازيم نايمين ..، والنور مطفي ..والحياه ظلمة ، والي بيصحى بيروح وبيخلص العرس ... والدخلة عادة بدها ليلة اما على نشاطهم بدها شهر ... والعجيب كلما يخلفولهم ولد بيطلع شبه اخوانه ... سبحان اللـه . و دي حاجة عجيبة 

------------ --------- ---
العرس الأجنبي
بسيط ومريح جدا ... دبلة وفستان ... والمعازيم لمم بنعدو على الاصابع والكل سكران وما على لسانهم غير أوووووه .... واوووووووو .... ومش عارفين ليش... اما العروس فحرام نظلمها .... أي نعم حامل لكنها متأكدة انه ابن هذا العريس... واصحابها السابقين بيكونو معزومين طبعا والي بيحب يحضن يحضن واذا بدو بيبوس ... واللـه يهدي النفوس



مع كل الاحترام للجميع يعني موضوع مزح بمزح *​


----------



## النهيسى (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا

 للموضوع الطريف  جدا

 الرب يبارككم


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2010)

> *أعراس المصريين :
> الكل بيرقص والشهادة كل بناتهم خبرة ... لكن لازم يجيبولهم رقاصة وقشطة يا معلم ... وما بتسمع غير الزغاريت وعقبالك يا فاروووق ، والله يخليك يا معلم ......
> والعرس إما بنادي الماء والكهرباء او النادي السياحي ... وبس لما سكروهم عزف المصريون عن الزواج ...
> ------------ --------- ----*



هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا رانا 

دايما مواضيعك حلوة جدااااااااا

شكرا ليكى كتتتتتير
​


----------



## سور (25 مايو 2010)

موضوع ذى العسل يارانا
ميرررسى ليكى كتير​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2010)

*



مع كل الاحترام للجميع يعني موضوع مزح بمزح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*طيب كويس انى مش قريتة علشان لو قرية كنت هموتك لانى كنت هسدق*
*هههههههههههه*
*جميلة فكرتك رنا *
*تسلم ايدك*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2010)

> *العرس الأجنبي
> بسيط ومريح جدا ... دبلة وفستان ... والمعازيم لمم بنعدو على الاصابع والكل سكران وما على لسانهم غير أوووووه .... واوووووووو .... ومش عارفين ليش... اما العروس فحرام نظلمها .... أي نعم حامل لكنها متأكدة انه ابن هذا العريس... واصحابها السابقين بيكونو معزومين طبعا والي بيحب يحضن يحضن واذا بدو بيبوس ... واللـه يهدي النفوس
> *


هههههههههه
هاد مو بأغلب الاحيان ع فكرة
بعدين فيهم ميزة حلوة
بوقت الفرح الاب الكاهن بيحكي للشعب
هل حدا عن اعتراض لاتمام ها الزيجة
لو حدا عندة اعتراض فليتكلم هلا او ليصمت للأبد
واغلب زواجهم ناجح جدا
​


----------



## grges monir (25 مايو 2010)

> *أعراس المصريين :*
> *الكل بيرقص والشهادة كل بناتهم خبرة ... لكن لازم يجيبولهم رقاصة وقشطة يا معلم ... وما بتسمع غير الزغاريت وعقبالك يا فاروووق ، والله يخليك يا معلم ......*
> *والعرس إما بنادي الماء والكهرباء او النادي السياحي ... وبس لما سكروهم عزف المصريون عن الزواج*


حلوة كلمة خبرة دى
كلمة مصرية بحتة جبتيها منين ههههه


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2010)

ههههههههه تحفة يا رنا 
عثلة زيك 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك يا قمرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل يا رنون*
*ميرسي يا جميل*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (25 مايو 2010)

*تحفـه يا اموره 

ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> 
> للموضوع الطريف  جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا رانا
> 
> دايما مواضيعك حلوة جدااااااااا
> 
> ...


*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع ذى العسل يارانا
> ميرررسى ليكى كتير​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> *[/i]*
> *طيب كويس انى مش قريتة علشان لو قرية كنت هموتك لانى كنت هسدق*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *جميلة فكرتك رنا *
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه 
نوررررررررررررررت يا توني​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> هاد مو بأغلب الاحيان ع فكرة
> بعدين فيهم ميزة حلوة
> بوقت الفرح الاب الكاهن بيحكي للشعب
> ...



*شكرا يا جوجو على الاضافة 
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> حلوة كلمة خبرة دى
> كلمة مصرية بحتة جبتيها منين ههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههه تحفة يا رنا
> عثلة زيك
> ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك يا قمرة



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
 الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل يا رنون*
> *ميرسي يا جميل*​



*شكرا حبيبتي 
نورررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2010)

bent yasoo3 قال:


> *تحفـه يا اموره
> 
> ميرسي ليكي*​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
 الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## صوت الرب (26 مايو 2010)

أعراس الأردن :
كانك داخل على عزا الكل مكشر
وما بتشوف سنهم غير على منسف
خمسين طاولة ... كل طاولة عليها خمس رجال ... ومناسف اللحم قدامهم محطوط عليهم راس بلدي
واللحم الي عل منسف الله اعلم
استرالي ولا بلغاري
...
وشررررب يا ولد...
غير الطخ الي شغال عن جنب وطرف ...

واللـه يهدى بالهم قبل ما يذبحولهم حدا ...

عشان بعد العرس ما ينشغلو بعطوة وجاهات.....

مع إن البعض بيتمنى هيك يصير عشان ياكلولهم منسف مرة ثانية
والله لا يورجيكم ام العريس لابسه المدرقه السودا ومو عاجبها لا العروس ولا اهلها

ههههههههههههه
حرام عليكي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع عسل *
*ثانكس رنون*​


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

أعراس المصريين :
الكل بيرقص والشهادة كل بناتهم خبرة ... لكن لازم يجيبولهم رقاصة وقشطة يا معلم ... وما بتسمع غير الزغاريت وعقبالك يا فاروووق ، والله يخليك يا معلم ......
والعرس إما بنادي الماء والكهرباء او النادي السياحي ... وبس لما سكروهم عزف المصريون عن الزواج ...

حلوة ام فاروق دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (27 مايو 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> أعراس الأردن :
> كانك داخل على عزا الكل مكشر
> وما بتشوف سنهم غير على منسف
> خمسين طاولة ... كل طاولة عليها خمس رجال ... ومناسف اللحم قدامهم محطوط عليهم راس بلدي
> ...



نورررررررررررررررررررررت يا صوت الرب


----------



## rana1981 (27 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع عسل *
> *ثانكس رنون*​



شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## rana1981 (27 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> أعراس المصريين :
> الكل بيرقص والشهادة كل بناتهم خبرة ... لكن لازم يجيبولهم رقاصة وقشطة يا معلم ... وما بتسمع غير الزغاريت وعقبالك يا فاروووق ، والله يخليك يا معلم ......
> والعرس إما بنادي الماء والكهرباء او النادي السياحي ... وبس لما سكروهم عزف المصريون عن الزواج ...
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

جميل يا رناااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (30 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا رناااااااااااااااااااااااا



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
سلام المسيح​*


----------

